# Please help, severe vitamin b12 deficiency, onset of dementia



## Hodan1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm 23 years old. For about a year now I have suffered from symptoms of severe vitamin b12 deficiency. For the past year I have been unable to treat it because I didn't know what it was. But now I am so scared because I think I started to get dementia. I have had memory problems and cognitive problems for 3 years now, but these past three months it has really progressed into something i can't control. Most importantly, I feel myself getting confused about the simplest things, genuinely confused. I feel anxious but i can't calm myself down. It gets I know untreated vitamin deficiency can cause dementia.

I have also had DP for 7 years now, i don't know if its dp making it worse, but i would like to know if there is someone out there like me?

I need help. I live with my parents and don't work. I tried to get my family to the doctor but they don't believe me. I am getting really hopeless, I am considering suicide because i don't want to lose my mind, but there is no way out. Can someone give me advice or guidance on what to do?


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

You're back! I thought you had recovered. Do you still suffer from the blank mind?


----------



## Hodan1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

NoNingen, it got worse, i think have early dementia symptoms due to untreated vitamin b12 deficiency. I am so scared!


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

Unless you've been tested for vitamin B12 and your test came back deficient, all that your saying is speculation. If you were tested, I'm sorry for assuming that you weren't. You can order this test over many lab testing web sites. I'll provide a link to one that I found. Your doctor SHOULD order it if you request it but I know how closed minded they can be. Its a simple test.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/category/cid/19


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

It's highly unlikely that you're suffering from dementia. It sounds like you're experiencing a great deal of anxiety, possibly some depression, and with these things come cognitive problems.

As said, unless you're definitively diagnosed, all of what you've said is speculation on your part -- it doesn't necessarily make it any less alarming for you, but it might help to keep it in mind.

I would suggest that you visit your doctor and mention the symptoms that you experience and see what they can do for you.

Hope this helps somewhat


----------



## Dp123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Hodan, were do you live? Could you just go to an Emergency Room at the hospital?


----------

